# Xorg under bhyve FreeBSD 11



## SemFLY (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi 

Found this thread
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-virtualization/2014-January/002052.html
But information is old... ((

Try now start Xorg under bhyve, but not start...
And try passthru


```
ppt0@pci0:1:0:1:        class=0x030000 card=0x3381103c chip=0x0533102b rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd.'
    device     = 'MGA G200EH'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```



```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
[    27.076]
X.Org X Server 1.17.4
Release Date: 2015-10-28
[    27.076] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
[    27.076] Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 amd64
[    27.076] Current Operating System: FreeBSD aerosrv 11.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p1 #0 r306420: Thu Sep 29 01:43:23 UTC 2016     root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
[    27.076] Build Date: 16 October 2016  04:53:46PM
[    27.076]
[    27.076] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
[    27.077]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
[    27.077] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
[    27.077] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Oct 24 21:45:04 2016
[    27.078] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[    27.078] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[    27.078] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[    27.078] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[    27.079] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[    27.079] (**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
[    27.079] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
[    27.079] (==) No device specified for screen "Screen1".
        Using the first device section listed.
[    27.079] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[    27.079] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[    27.079] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[    27.079] (==) Automatically adding devices
[    27.079] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[    27.079] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[    27.084] (**) FontPath set to:
        /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
        /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[    27.084] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[    27.084] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[    27.084] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[    27.084] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[    27.084] (II) Loader magic: 0x8112f0
[    27.084] (II) Module ABI versions:
[    27.084]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[    27.084]    X.Org Video Driver: 19.0
[    27.084]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0
[    27.084]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[    27.085] (!!) More than one possible primary device found
[    27.085] (--) PCI: (0:0:5:0) 102b:0533:103c:3381 rev 1, Mem @ 0xc1000000/16777216, 0xc2000000/16384, 0xc2800000/8388608, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    27.085] (--) PCI: (0:0:7:0) fb5d:40fb:0000:0000 rev 0, Mem @ 0xc3000000/128, 0xc4000000/16777216, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    27.085] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[    27.085] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    27.086] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    27.098] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    27.098]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    27.098]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[    27.098] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    27.098] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"
[    27.098] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
[    27.099] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    27.099]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.3.4
[    27.099]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    27.099]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[    27.099] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
[    27.099] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 16777218.0)
[    27.099] (--) using VT number 9

[    27.100] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    27.100] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"
[    27.100] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[    27.100] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
[    27.101] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    27.101]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.1.0
[    27.101]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[    27.101] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[    27.101] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[    27.101] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[    27.102] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    27.102]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    27.102]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[    27.102] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[    27.103] (EE) VESA(0): Cannot read V_BIOS (3) Invalid argument
[    27.103] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[    27.103] (II) UnloadSubModule: "int10"
[    27.103] (II) Unloading int10
[    27.103] (II) UnloadSubModule: "vbe"
[    27.103] (II) Unloading vbe
[    27.103] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
[    27.103] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[    27.103] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[    27.103] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
[    27.103] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[    27.103] (EE)
[    27.103] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

Somebody try start xorg under bhyve ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2016)

I've only managed to get it working by using UEFI boot and the scfb driver. GPU passthrough is, as far as I know, not possible yet.


----------



## SemFLY (Oct 25, 2016)

Using driver scfb, work is fine under bhyve (MATE interface)
But i want use xrdp.
Start xrdp server, connect from Windows, but work only terminal window(white window, original x-windows interface(x-term window))
Write

```
# startx
```
and mate does't start

SCFB driver doen't support work from RDP session ?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2016)

SemFLY said:


> Using driver scfb, work is fine under bhyve (MATE interface)
> But i want use xrdp.


Then you don't need a running X at all. 



> Start xrdp server, connect from Windows, but work only terminal window(white window, original x-windows interface(x-term window))


You need to modify /usr/local/etc/xrdp/startwm.sh



> SCFB driver doen't support work from RDP session ?


There's no hardware to access, it's all network/software.


----------



## SemFLY (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes!!!! That right!!!! All working!!! 
RDP session from Windows to Mate interface!!!
I changed *startw.sh* and add string *mate-session*

```
# vim startw.sh
~~~~~~ cut ~~~~~~
SESSIONS="mate-session gnome-session blackbox fluxbox startxfce4 startkde xterm"
~~~~~ cut ~~~~~~
```

Your idea is excellent, changed startwm.sh )))
Thanks SirDice!!!


----------

